# Altadis pipe tobacco..any good?



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

My local B&M only carries Altadis bulk baccy and very little else (mostly cigars). Can anyone tell me if Altadis makes any decent blends, so i can ask my local store to get me them. The owner asked me to let him know what i like so he can order it, i don't know what to request.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Not in my opinion, but I'm opinionated.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In my experience Altadis tobacco it not as good as other blenders. Most of it is PG laced to keep it moist, so it'll always burn wet. Some are better than others Fox and Hound comes to mind as a decent Altadis blend. But it's been awhile since I've smoked it.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems like i'm gonna have to order online, just hate ordering baccy without smelling it first. I odered five different Boswells blends only liked one of them. So i took the other four and mixed them together, and i actually like thet mix too.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> In my experience Altadis tobacco it not as good as other blenders. Most of it is PG laced to keep it moist, so it'll always burn wet. Some are better than others Fox and Hound comes to mind as a decent Altadis blend. But it's been awhile since I've smoked it.


F&H is the only one I'd tell anyone to try. Be warned it will leave a ghost in briar.

If you are new to the idea of English blends, it isn't a bad starting point.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> F&H is the only one I'd tell anyone to try. Be warned it will leave a ghost in briar.
> 
> If you are new to the idea of English blends, it isn't a bad starting point.


So are english blends more like a cigar taste? I still can't figure out the difference between english, virginias and so forth. I know what aromatics are, but thats as far as my pipe knowledge goes.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Rookee said:


> So are english blends more like a cigar taste? I still can't figure out the difference between english, virginias and so forth. I know what aromatics are, but thats as far as my pipe knowledge goes.


PM me an addy and I can send you some samples.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> PM me an addy and I can send you some samples.


Thanks Dave. Do you smoke cigars?


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate altadis....


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I like cigars too. I re-started smoking a pipe just a couple months ago, after a 20-year hiatus. I have tried a bunch of blends and so far none that I have tried remind me of a cigar. At all. Then again, I have not tried any of the blends containing cigar leaf. To me, pipe tobacco and cigars are completely different beasts, but then I am still quite new at pipes. 

I enjoy full flavored smokes like La Gloria Cubana, Rocky Sungrown, Edge, 601 and so forth but none of these prepared me for what English pipe tobacco brought to the table. The best way I can describe it is that it tastes like a dying campfire smells. Intensely smokey but in an alluring and entrancing way, not a yucky nasty ashy way. 

I have a few Altadis blends as well. They are OK but I'm not terribly impressed with them compared with the other stuff I've tried. Honestly, IMO you are better off joining the newbie trade on here and letting one of the experienced guys set you up with a sampler of some quality stuff. Or you can do like I did and get yourself a bulk sampler from Hearth and Home (6, 2-oz. samples of blends of your choosing for 30 bucks). They have English, Virginia, Va/Per, Burley, and other blends to choose from. Just gotta get in there and try 'em. 

I am enjoying my pipe to the point that my cigars will be getting some good age on them.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I like thieir Blue Note aro


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a few ounces of their Dunhill 965 and Nightcap match. Both are good IMO. Lots cheaper too. I have both the original and match version of nightcap and they are close....you can tell a difference but still very close......again IMO.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

For $7 why not give it a go? If it's awful, you could cellar it a year or so and see if that helps. I found that cellaring Captain Black and Half &half greatly improved the taste.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have in my collection and smoke as well, several Altadis blends. F&H, Maple Street, and Blue Note just to name a few. Smoke very slow and expect to waste a little in the bottom of the bowl due to heavy PG casing (or whatever it is) and you'll be fine. As with ANY tobacco, try it for yourself and then decide.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Rookee said:


> Seems like i'm gonna have to order online, just hate ordering baccy without smelling it first. I odered five different Boswells blends only liked one of them. So i took the other four and mixed them together, and i actually like thet mix too.


Join the Noobie Pipe Trade in the WTS/WTT/WTB section (which will appear for you after some days/posts). You get to try out a bunch of different blends.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Their Count Pulaski blend is one of my favorites. To my palate it has a very leathery, cigar-like taste that mixes well with the light anise topping and Latakia. And while Altadis gets a lot of grief on these boards I can't really slam any big tobacco company that is still willing to create new pipe tobacco blends.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

mugwump said:


> Their Count Pulaski blend is one of my favorites. To my palate it has a very leathery, cigar-like taste that mixes well with the light anise topping and Latakia. And while Altadis gets a lot of grief on these boards I can't really slam any big tobacco company that is still willing to create new pipe tobacco blends.


Count Pulaski is one of their only blends that get a favorable impression on tobaccoreviews.com. I have some myself, and find it quite enjoyable. I think it might have been a mistake on their part, because it didn't turn out like shit like their other blends.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got some of their Chocolate Supreme. Nice chocolate smell and a decent chocolate flavor up front but really nothing else behind it. It really needs some body. My first attempt at home blending with this one was, to me anyway, a success. I tried several apportionings but somewhere between equal measures and 2 parts Chocolate Supreme to 1 part Granger burley does it for my taster. Now its a chocolate blend I like to smoke.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anyone else tried the 965 and Nightcap matches?


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I've only tried one Altadis baccy, it was the only one to date that I couldn't even smoke a full bowl of. All i could taste was this nasty chemical cleaner taste. After a couple puffs I was like nope we're done and tossed it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

When I went to a cigar bar the other weekend I got to talking to the owner. He ended up giving me a sample pack of Altadis. Had Montego Bay, Classic Vanilla, Blue Note and Midnight Smoke.

Tried the Classic Vanilla and wasn't too impressed with it. Haven't tried the others. PM me and I'll send you a couple bowls of them if you want to try.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

i am new to the pipe side of smoking and do enjoy English blends a lot. But i have scored a good deal on Atladis 8oz. bags for $5 ea not to long ago. I picked up some Royal Viking and Fox & Hound. I think the Fox & Hound is decent, and the Royal Viking is a little sweet but a really mild smoke for me.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

The Altadis Black Cordial seems quite nice for an aromatic.


----------



## leanpockets (Mar 29, 2012)

aww come on guys altadis isn't all bad its kind of a acquired taste i love voodoo queen and frosty mint but then again i liek having my brain beaten out by an ice brick too its all in the eye of the beholder i suppose. like what you smoke and smoke what you like personally i like them


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Maple Street is good. Golden Age is fair. Those are the two I have smoked. ymmv


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

On the cigar side Altadis is highly unloved, but over here not as much, it seems - bad reviews notwithstanding. Maple Street was the first tobacco I tried, and I still like it. Have to try voodoo queen after seeing a review or three here, and I want to try Montego Bay and a few of their others too. My B&M often has free samples of Altadis stuff, so I will try a bowl now and again when I stop by there for a cup of coffee.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Yournoob - I liked the Altadis 965'Match' enough to get a pound of it to cellar. It's not that close a match to any of the Dunhill iterations (going back to pre-Murray), but it's a decent English in its own right.

Altadis has been serious about improving their game in the pipe world. They sponsor some of the shows and slow smoking events. In particular, within the last couple of years, they introduced a new premium line, Sutliffs. In fact there are a goodly 36 blends now, and I see their nicely done tin art in quite a few B&Ms as well as normally-cigar-only shops. These Sutliffs are not as laden with PG as their old blends. 

There are some gems within the regular Altadis line. I just found their #507C Virginia Slices, getting it from P&C. This hopped into my Top100 Cellar and will be jarred by the pound.

hp
les


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just thought I'd let you folks know that this thread is two years old. The last time many of these guys posted was in 2010. It's still a good thread though, so don't let that stop the conservation. You just might not hear a response from a few...

Back on topic, I've had the Count Pulaski that they mentioned and it was quite good.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> On the cigar side Altadis is highly unloved


Really? When I was in college, I went to a cigar dinner that was sponsored by Consolidated Cigar who (I believe) evolved into Altadis. H. Upmann has long been a favorite line, Henry Clay, Romeo y Julietta, Don Diego...while we've been snobbing on tobaccos on this side, the cigar folks have been poopooing my favorite cigars?

RD


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Altadis is still sending out free samples (click below). It takes about 6 or 8 weeks to get them but they'll send you 3 or 4 pouches (of their choosing) absolutely free.

Pipe Show Online


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Altadis has made great strides to improve their product line. It is shown mostly in their Sutliff blends (although I find those still a bit hit or miss), but their Virginia Slices, with six months age, turns into a pretty solid tobacco. Even better with a year. And I know I'm in the minority, but I liked their Westminster. It was decent and doesn't cost much. I think they're definitely worth a try now and then.


----------



## leanpockets (Mar 29, 2012)

i dont know what it is but their aromatics just kind of hit me with a wacky flair that i like every now and again i mean im not freezing my buns off with frosty mint or burning up with voodoo queen every bowl but i do like them to break the monotony i use them kind of as a palette cleanser just to break the stuffy high end tobak racket


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I just started working at my local B&M(saturdays only) and noticed they carry Altadis bulk. I may try a few and see what I like or not...we'll see.

-Jason


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

Altadis is a big corporation and as such - they love to send out samples.

Simply contact them and they will mail you whatever you want (to a limit, of course). You don't need to go to any secondary websites - just go to their main one. 

I requested some samples of the Sutliff line the other day and the guy said he is mailing them UPS (no charge, of course). I can't comment on their baccy yet, but with customer service like that - I feel I have to spread the word!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I placed an order for a free sample 3 months ago and haven't received anything yet.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I placed an order for a free sample 3 months ago and haven't received anything yet.


That's because you went to a third party website and gave away your personal information to who knows who to use for who knows what.

Go to altadispipe (dot) com and send them an email. I got an email back the same day and samples sent the next.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

DrRus said:


> *That's because you went to a third party website and gave away your personal information to who knows who to use for who knows what.*
> 
> Go to altadispipe (dot) com and send them an email. I got an email back the same day and samples sent the next.


:faint: You mean the internet lied to me? Where's Al Gore when you need him?


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> :faint: You mean the internet lied to me?


Well, I am no doctor, but if it happens often enough, it's probably not the internet's fault... :hmm:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sticks and stones my friend.


----------



## bogiehdc (May 23, 2012)

I received my sample from Altadis today. Filled order blank out in the first part of June(2012). They sent me a 1.5oz tin of Kentucky Planter. In my opinion, not a bad baccy at all.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I had a great defense of Altadis all ready to go, and then I remembered RLP-6 is Lane...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Also received a sample tin from Altadis today... BRG Mixture ... It's a VaBur that's supposed to be the substitute for the long-gone Briggs.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

The simple answer to this is no it isn't any good...and this is coming from someone who use to work for Altadis! They over PPG the pipe tobacco, big time! Plus it just isn't that high quality or a priority for them. As far as the Sutliff stuff goes I have no idea as that has been newly introduced since I left.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

These are my favorites:

Fox and Hound
VooDoo Queen
Count Pulaski
African Queen


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MiamiMikePA said:


> They over PPG the pipe tobacco, big time!


Really. I threw maybe a quarter ounce of Metropolitan in the pouch a few weeks ago with KK and 5B comprising the bulk of a bit over an ounce. It's been in my car, in my golf bag, baking in the sun for all that time. The entire pouch is still too moist! :shock: Won't be doing that again.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hahaha, I haven't been with them for 4+ years and found old samples that I had in a bag. Not stored any special way just rolled up in the plastic pouch they were originally packed in and you'd swear the tobacco was dipped in a pool! Lol


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

To throw my two cents in the mix: 
I really like the Altadis Blue Note. I've got some with somewhere close to a year and a half age on it(didn't date the Jar), and it is absolutely phenomenal. My favorite from the Sutliff line I think just might be the Barbados Plantation. It's just so darn tasty. I can't say I smoke them everyday, but they are definitely a regular go to for me.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

My B&M requested a free sample of the Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match for me. Lane stopped making the original. I like it. The web link for a free sample still works.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I ordered the sample this afternoon. I have to say I'm a bit hesitant to spend some dough on Altadis. C&D is a bit more and seems to be well liked in the bulk department.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

floogy said:


> Well, I ordered the sample this afternoon. I have to say I'm a bit hesitant to spend some dough on Altadis. C&D is a bit more and seems to be well liked in the bulk department.


It's not bad. There are quite a few Altadis blends I smoke quite regularly, and enjoy quite a lot. It's really all about your personal tastes. If you tend to like very flavored tobaccos, then on average you will like quite a few of the Altadis blends. They also have some not so flavored, flavored blends, and even English blends. My personal tastes: I tend to find the English blends to be ok. Not bad, but nothing extraordinary. They tend to just be "some English blend tobacco." I haven't tried them all yet, so I am still holding out hope I will find one of their Englishes I really like. The not so flavored, flavored seem to me to be a pretty standard take on flavored baccy's. The flavored blends tend to be more extraordinary for me, because a lot of the flavors tend to different. Be that different meaning by, different takes on traditional flavors, or just different flavors all together. I was just raving on the Tonight's Smoke II Thread a day or so ago about the Rum & Maple blend from Altadis. This is quite possibly one of the best tobaccos I have ever put into a pipe. I am working up an order to get a few competing Rum & Mapley type blends so I can compare flavors. 
Honestly, My opinion is to try anything that strikes your fancy. For me, Worst case is I don't like it at that moment. I then do one of two things. 1: I jar it up and stick it on the shelf to revisit later(tastes change tobaccos age, you may like what it tastes like in a year or so). OR 2: I find someone who also wanted to try it, and pass it on. 
With the wondrous forum here at puff you could easily find someone who would take it off your hands, or perhaps even trade you something new for it. 
My all time favorite Altadis/Sutliff blends to date are, (in no particular order)
Sutliff Barbados Plantation
Sutliff Molto Dolce <--- It is a bit goopy, but tastes amazing in it's own dedicated cob.
Altadis Bluenote
Altadis Rum & Maple
Altadis Cherry Bonbon
Altadis Irish Creme

So basically in conclusion, I am a rather adventurous person, so I say try them. What do you have to lose? You may not like that particular blend, but maybe the very next Altadis blend you try could be one of your favorites. I have tried quite a few of the Altadis/Sutliff Blends so if you have any questions about any blend in particular let me know, and I will be happy to share any experience I have with you.

**Of course all of the above is just my opinion, but if My opinions and experience can help someone that makes them all the more valuable.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

True, I am new to pipes so I'm just trying out the stuff that people rave about. So now I am going to have to try all the stuff you mentioned too. I like both the english and the aromatics, my wife prefers the flavored so altadis might fit the bill there. I just hadn't heard as much about Altadis as the other brands.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

floogy said:


> True, I am new to pipes so I'm just trying out the stuff that people rave about. So now I am going to have to try all the stuff you mentioned too. I like both the english and the aromatics, my wife prefers the flavored so altadis might fit the bill there. I just hadn't heard as much about Altadis as the other brands.


I know exactly what you mean. The 10th of next month I will have been smoking pipes for 10 years(that's if you don't count the two years I dabbled with them before I was of state legal age) I remember when I first started out really heavy with pipes. I didn't know what to get where to turn, and I had so many conflicting opinions about the different tobaccos out. One guy would say, "No don't try that, it's horrible" while the next would loudly proclaim "it's the best ever". I remember one day an older gent that used to hang around the Tinder Box we used to have down here giving me the best advice I've ever been given. He told me "You only have one life. If there is something you want to try, try it. Don't just try it once, Try it many many times. That way you know for sure you like it, or don't, under any circumstance." He also told me "knowledge is worthless without sharing it". Those are the basics I do my best to go by day to day. 
For me I actually get really excited when I can help out folks with getting into the stuff I'm really passionate about(mostly pipes, some cigar dabbling, and shooting). That in turn makes me really excited to write these really long replies... Speaking of long, back to the baccy. 
To narrow it down for you a bit more, Here are the two from my list I'd recommend you to try first, and the reasons why.

First is Bluenote, this is the first ever Altadis tobacco I ever put in a pipe. This blend is a mixture of Burley and Virginias, with a bit of Black cavendish tossed in. To me it has a very smooth mellow vanilla flavor, with just a hint of chocolate. I can say it does taste even better with some age on it. To me it is a very relaxing easy smoke with a lot of nice flavor. However I have a warning for you: A lot of people say they get tongue bite very bad from this blend, I have not had any problems with it at all. That goes from easily puffing it, to chugging on it like a steam train. Now I smoke it in med-large bowl pipes, and my advice for any tongue bite you may get off of any blend is: Light it slow, get you a good "coal cookie" going. Then once it's lit if it starts to bite, back off it a bit. Puff a bit slower, take softer gentler pulls from your pipe.
The other blend I recommend you try first Is the Rum & Maple. I just picked this blend up a few days ago, and I have been playing around with it in different types/sizes/shapes of pipes. It's flavor has been consistently good across the lot of pipes I own. The Rum & Maple Is just Burley & Virginia with flavor. It has a very nice maple flavor with a very pleasant Rum flavor in the background. It also burns really cool, and the flavor is pleasant all the way through the bowl.

On a general New to pipe rule I try to share when ever I can, Try to stay away from latakia, and oriental blends at first, at least until you get your technique honed a bit. Latakia, and oriental blends While very tasty, in my experience at least, are not very forgiving to new pipers. Every new piper I know that wants to try one of my latakia, or oriental blends gets tongue bite very easily from them. Burley, and Virginias just are smoother baccy's, and they are generally easier to hone your technique with.
Hopefully I narrowed my list a bit. I do recommend all of the baccy's on the list, but if i had to pick two from it, I think it'd be those two.


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

I just found out that there is a place on the net that these people are giving out free samples. I am not too good at this internet yet but I am told just do a search for this company and you will find it. If you dont want it just send it to me. Money is just too tight these days. I just got my daughter graduated from college a couple of months ago and still have my son to finnish school while I live on ss. He goes into the 7th grade next year, I know I got started a little late but that is a long story, along with his mom thaking a hike for younger friends. The tobacco starts with a S but owned by the company in this thread. Hope this helps. They are giving away a tin of thier tobacco. Remember if you dont want it or like it just send it to me. I quit smoking cigs a few years ago and picked up the pipe a few months ago because I didnt want to gain too much weight. God Bless All


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Rookee said:


> Seems like i'm gonna have to order online, just hate ordering baccy without smelling it first. I odered five different Boswells blends only liked one of them. So i took the other four and mixed them together, and i actually like thet mix too.


5 you didn't like? wow

their Blue Note is decent enough I'll smoke it occasionally in a cob while mowing.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

srfulton said:


> The tobacco starts with a S but owned by the company in this thread. Hope this helps.


If I am not mistaken, I do believe you are referring to Sutliff Private Stock, which is indeed put out by Altadis. As for the free sample Yes it should still work, My best friend just got hers in the mail a few days ago. It does take a bit to get sometimes though, so be patient. I have noticed most of the retailers on listed on their site ( Welcome to Altadis USA ) in my area will give you a sample of what ever kind you would like if you ask them about the free sample when you go in.


----------

